# We're Multiplying



## TylerRay (Mar 30, 2015)

Though we have not yet replenished the earth, my family is indeed multiplying! Rejoice with us in my wife's pregnancy. We're due October 9th.


----------



## zsmcd (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats brother! We are also expecting, October 30th!


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 30, 2015)

zachmcdonald said:


> Congrats brother! We are also expecting, October 30th!



Wonderful! Congratulations! My brother's child is also due in October.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations on your multiplication!


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 30, 2015)

We just had our first appointment with our midwife. All seems to be going well!


----------



## Frosty (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Andres (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats brother!


----------

